# FLAT imperial century (metric century option) from Garforth, Saturday 10th July 2021



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

Littgull and I are planning to repeat the century ride that we did in March 2019 from Garforth (check it out in THIS THREAD). The full route is 100 easy, flat miles but you could take a shortcut back to Garforth after our cafe stop and do 103 kms instead.

We had intended to do this one in 2020 but Covid-19 put a stop to that. Finally though, things are looking up so I reckon I should be able to run this ride _this_ summer (2021). Restrictions should have been lifted by then, and all of us who want to be vaccinated should have had both jabs.

Let's assume that Boris is able to stick to his timescales... I am booked for the earliest possible family holiday in Devon at the end of June/start of July so let's pencil _this _ride in for Saturday, 10th July with a reserve date of the 17th?

This time though we will _plan_ to ride back on the road through Kippax and forget about using '_The Lines_' cycle path. We had to go via Kippax last time because of flooding at Allerton Bywater. This time I will have the Kippax route on my GPS so we won't get lost again! 

Littgull and I will be catching the train out to Garforth station, just to the east of Leeds and we will be doing a big clockwise loop from there. *Our official start time is 09:15*, about 5 minutes after our train is supposed to arrive. Obviously, if the train is held up there might be a delay. I'll make sure that I have a phone number for at least a couple of people meeting us at Garforth so I can let you know if there_ are significant _delays.

*NB Despite being a small town, Garforth has a second station (East Garforth) - don't go to that one by mistake!*

It is an EXTREMELY flat route which I will be tackling on my singlespeed bike. There are just a couple of short testing climbs which you could walk up in 3 or 4 minutes if you had to. Ideal for anybody else who fancies a long ss/fixed ride, or anybody with gears who would like an easy chatty ride.

We won't be aiming for a quick ride, but given that it is such easy terrain I'd hope that we could manage an average of (say) 20 kph/12.5 mph, giving us a ride time of 8 hours with (say) 1.5 hours of stops on top of that. So, let's aim for a return to Garforth around 19:00.

*NB The route, map, profile and GPXs below are subject to last minute changes in case of road closures. Check on the Friday evening to see if there have been any such changes.*

Rough description of route: Garforth, Barwick in Elmet, Aberford, Bramham, Wetherby, Spofforth, Cowthorpe, Boston Spa, Bramham again, Ulleskelf, Cawood (cafe at Cawood park), Wistow, Thorpe Willoughby, Gateforth (shortcut across to Hillam for anybody wanting to do only a metric century; shown on the map by a red arrow), Carlton, Snaith, Gowdall, Moss, Trumfleet, Thorpe in Balne, Campsall, Norton Priory, Womersley, Cridling Stubbs, Beal, Hillam, Fairburn, Kippax, Garforth.

Map:







Profile (_Almost _completely FLAT!):






*Please note: We will be using a cycle path from Wetherby to Spofforth. I'm mentioning this because a couple of riders complained about it last time. I really don't understand why - the surface was pretty good and most of us had no problems whatsoever! It is about only 4 km long. As long as it hasn't been raining heavily for weeks beforehand, it should be fine.*

We will have one official stop at Cawood Park, after 66 km (41 miles). *[NB I will check nearer the time that it will be open.] *

Those of us doing the imperial century will have another short break somewhere about 3 hours further on. We won't be passing many shops so make sure that you have enough drinks to get you to Cawood, where you can refill your bottles. Also make sure that you carry enough snacks/food/gels (whatever you consume on long rides) to get you back from Cawood to Garforth.

I have attached GPX files for the imperial century and metric century routes. They are designed to work with my ancient Etrex GPS. If you use a GPS device, make sure that _your _GPS understands my files. Some people have to edit them to suit their hardware.

I hope that we can get a decent turnout again this time. If you fancy coming along, post below! 

GPX viewer

GPX viewer


----------



## Littgull (4 Apr 2021)

Yes, I'm definitely up for this one and I'll mark the date and reserve date on my calendar.
As you know @ColinJ, during the last year the arthritis in my knees has worsened considerably making our rides with steep climbs unviable for me due to the pain and stress on my joints. But long flat rides are still fine. I've done lots of flat (i.e less than 50ft per mile of climbing) imperial century rides in the last 12 months in the periods when COVID restrictions have allowed. I'm currently suffering from a strong vice like pain in both feet preventing me from walking any further than 100 metres without a lot of pain. My GP reckons it's a trapped nerve in my back causing it and has suggested I initially try an over the counter remedy called Tiger Balm. I've used it for over a week now and it has made no difference. It smells nice and that's about it. My GP says if the pain still persists after two weeks he'll prescribe strong pain killers but has warned there will be noticeable side effects such as fatigue. Not great for cycling long distances though. Thankfully, the condition has not yet affected my cycling as that is still virtually pain free. So it must be the weight bearing aspect of walking that brings on the pain. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a solution in the next few weeks. On days when I'm not cycling I'm currently house bound but at least there is the garden.


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Apr 2021)

Ooh - stick Al and I down for this one.
I was just saying yesterday that riding 100 miles was on my list for this year.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Apr 2021)

I would like to join this if I'm available. I'll put the dates in the diary, and confirm closer to the time.


----------



## Buck (4 Apr 2021)

I’ve checked my diary and nothing in it at the moment* so I’m in!



*Will double check,with Mrs Buck


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Apr 2021)

Buck said:


> I’ve checked my diary and nothing in it at the moment* so I’m in!
> 
> 
> 
> *Will double check,with Mrs Buck


Has anyone got anything in their diaries at the moment?


----------



## Buck (4 Apr 2021)

Littgull said:


> Yes, I'm definitely up for this one and I'll mark the date and reserve date on my calendar.
> As you know @ColinJ, during the last year the arthritis in my knees has worsened considerably making our rides with steep climbs unviable for me due to the pain and stress on my joints. But long flat rides are still fine. I've done lots of flat (i.e less than 50ft per mile of climbing) imperial century rides in the last 12 months in the periods when COVID restrictions have allowed. I'm currently suffering from a strong vice like pain in both feet preventing me from walking any further than 100 metres without a lot of pain. My GP reckons it's a trapped nerve in my back causing it and has suggested I initially try an over the counter remedy called Tiger Balm. I've used it for over a week now and it has made no difference. It smells nice and that's about it. My GP says if the pain still persists after two weeks he'll prescribe strong pain killers but has warned there will be noticeable side effects such as fatigue. Not great for cycling long distances though. Thankfully, the condition has not yet affected my cycling as that is still virtually pain free. So it must be the weight bearing aspect of walking that brings on the pain. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a solution in the next few weeks. On days when I'm not cycling I'm currently house bound but at least there is the garden.



Hope you‘re on the mend soon Brian


----------



## Buck (4 Apr 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Has anyone got anything in their diaries at the moment?



I‘ll have you know mine is very full (of space And emptiness!)
Will be good to see you and Al again.


----------



## Soltydog (4 Apr 2021)

I'm free both dates at present, i'm on leave the week between & am planning on a few days away on the bike, no set dates planned yet, but hopefully wont clash 🤞


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Apr 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Has anyone got anything in their diaries at the moment?


Yep, I have an 200km audax on the 3rd July...


----------



## Buck (4 Apr 2021)

@ColinJ Another potential food stop is the Birkin Fisheries Tea Room. 
I’m not sure of their opening times but if Cawood is not an option then this could be albeit it is a little further and would require a small detour?


----------



## Domus (4 Apr 2021)

Both dates added to increasingly crowded diary. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

[This post seemed to be a duplicate of the first one, so I have deleted its contents!]


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

I've just remembered an improvement made to the original route out on the road last time - we left the busy A162 early and rode through Grimston Park to Kirkby Wharfe. I'll edit the GPX files and map tomorrow to put that in.


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I've just remembered an improvement made to the original route out on the road last time - we left the busy A162 early and rode through Grimston Park to Kirkby Wharfe. I'll edit the GPX files and map tomorrow to put that in.


It is a nice shortcut through Grimston Park, although it is a private road I often ride through myself . Although it hasn’t happened to me, several friends have been asked not to ride through the grounds, apparently the residents are not too happy. Thought it might be worth a mention.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> It is a nice shortcut through Grimston Park, although it is a private road I often ride through myself . Although it hasn’t happened to me, several friends have been asked not to ride through the grounds, apparently the residents are not too happy. Thought it might be worth a mention.


Ah, I wondered about that last time!

I can't see any signs on Street View at the gates other than a height restriction though... 

PS Oh, there is a dark green one on the grass on the right - '_Strictly Private_'! Perhaps we will give it a miss then...


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, I wondered about that last time!
> 
> I can't see any signs on Street View at the gates other than a height restriction though...


You are correct Colin, there are no ‘private’ signs at the A162 entrance but there is one at the Kirkby Wharfe entrance. I’d say it’s worth the risk, as I said I’ve never been stopped but just thought I’d mention it.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Apr 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> You are correct Colin, there are no ‘private’ signs at the A162 entrance but there is one at the Kirkby Wharfe entrance. I’d say it’s worth the risk, as I said I’ve never been stopped but just thought I’d mention it.


Actually, I have just noticed one on the grass on the Street View photo taken in summer 2019...







I can't read the bottom line of text.

I would probably risk it solo but I'm not sure that I fancy leading a group into a potential slanging match with nimby residents...


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Actually, I have just noticed one on the grass on the Street View photo taken in summer 2019...
> 
> View attachment 582383
> 
> ...


Well I’ve never noticed that sign, I live about half a mile from there and pass daily, I’ll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2021)

Hmm, moving the posts from the old thread hasn't worked out well because I don't have the opening post in this new one now! 

I will ask for an older post of mine to be copied over which will sit in first place.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Apr 2021)

Buck said:


> @ColinJ Another potential food stop is the Birkin Fisheries Tea Room.
> I’m not sure of their opening times but if Cawood is not an option then this could be albeit it is a little further and would require a small detour?


They also serve good coffee etc at Grangeside nurseries, Thorpe lane in Cawood as another alternative.


----------



## Venod (5 Apr 2021)

@ColinJ, Another coffee option has sprung up since your last ride, its at Hirst Courtney, don't know the food situation though, and its after the cut off for the metric 100. 
http://www.appleblossomcaravanandcamping.com/services/


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2021)

Thanks for alternative lunch stop suggestions.

Ah, I now have the first post in this thread again! I'll move all the ride details back into that one.


----------



## Slioch (5 Apr 2021)

Put me down as definitely interested for this please @ColinJ, though I'll need to start upping my mileage to get into shape. Don't think I've done anything longer than 50 miles for a long time.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Apr 2021)

Slioch said:


> Put me down as definitely interested for this please @ColinJ, though I'll need to start upping my mileage to get into shape. Don't think I've done anything longer than 50 miles for a long time.


The longest rides I have done in the past 13 months were only 50 _kms _and there were not many of them! 

I need to get fit again too. As soon as this cold wind goes away I am going to get stuck in.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2021)

*BUMP*!

I am making slow progress with my fitness. I'll try to get a couple of hilly 50 km rides in over the next week or so. 

I think I could probably go out and do this imperial century route without any long distance training, but I doubt that I would enjoy the second half much!


----------



## Slioch (23 Apr 2021)

That last hill out of Kippax at around the 95 mile mark was a real killer - particularly when we had to do it twice 






Sorry Col! 

Meanwhile in other news I managed 60 miles last Saturday without passing out, so am hopefully on-track fitness wise.

Passed through a wee place called "Cat Babbleton" which I've had on my radar for a while, purely because I though it was such an interesting name. Wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2021)

Slioch said:


> That last hill out of Kippax at around the 95 mile mark was a real killer - particularly when we had to do it twice
> 
> 
> Sorry Col!


I haven't forgotten that! On singlespeed and tired, that mistake did my head in. As did the unexpected extra little climb after the pedestrian told us that it was downhill to Garforth...

I was expecting the detour through Kippax to have the elevation profile shown in red below. It actually would have looked like the area in green behind the red. In fact, we did the longer lumpier route shown above...


----------



## Slioch (24 Apr 2021)

I think the correct term for that is "character building". It nearly did for me and I was using the granny gear, but your pal Carrie breezed it.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Apr 2021)

Slioch said:


> but your pal Carrie breezed it.



As usual.

I recall one horrid climb Colin inflicted on us.

Carrie skipped up it, although she did get out of the saddle towards the top.

I was a poor second, and only just kept going on my ebike.

Carrie did stop at the top, but only to wait for the rest of us who had to stop at the top to get some breath back.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Apr 2021)

I'm gonna up my training too  Did a hundred mile ride on Thursday & 80 today, so I'm well on my way to fitness 
I can get 4 cheap train tickets for anyone using Northern trains to get there, Colin, Pale Rider & 2 others?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I'm gonna up my training too  Did a hundred mile ride on Thursday & 80 today, so I'm well on my way to fitness


You are clearly already at the required level. Maybe you need to start a long slow training taper before the ride? You don't want to risk_ burn-out_! 



Soltydog said:


> I can get 4 cheap train tickets for anyone using Northern trains to get there, Colin, Pale Rider & 2 others?


Very nice of you. If it saves me on the £5.25 it would cost with my railcard, then yes please. I'm sure that @Littgull would be grateful for one too. His fare would be slightly higher than mine because he will be coming further.


----------



## si_c (25 Apr 2021)

I'm tempted, but I'm overweight, underfit and haven't done a ride of that distance since 2019, that and I'd have to add 20 miles on as I'd have to get a train to Leeds and ride to Garforth.

Put me down as a maybe though - see how my fitness gets in the next month, gives me something to aim for which is not nothing 

Edit to add: I can get into North Wales again now so doing some hillier rides should help.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

si_c said:


> I'm tempted, but I'm overweight, underfit and haven't done a ride of that distance since 2019


It is a very easy route and we will be riding at a pretty modest pace. I don't see you having any problems with it!



si_c said:


> I'd have to add 20 miles on as I'd have to get a train to Leeds and ride to Garforth.


I can see that you might have to add distance at your end, but from Leeds just do what Littgull and I do, which is change at Leeds for the Garforth train. The ride from Leeds to Garforth isn't great and it only takes a few minutes on the train.


----------



## si_c (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It is a very easy route and we will be riding at a pretty modest pace. I don't see you having any problems with it!



It's as much about time in the saddle, I've not spend more than a couple of hours at a time, so I need to build up again, distance shouldn't be too much of an issue.



ColinJ said:


> I can see that you might have to add distance at your end, but from Leeds just do what Littgull and I do, which is change at Leeds for the Garforth train. The ride from Leeds to Garforth isn't great and it only takes a few minutes on the train.



Trains from Liverpool are a bit broken it seems, I can't get a good connection to Garforth that leaves at a reasonable time. Liverpool to Leeds I can get a train that arrives 8:49 in Leeds, and it's 7miles which I reckon would probably take under a half hour, the next connecting train wouldn't get me there until 9.30. I've only taken a cursory look at trains though so there's probably room for improvement.

I'm not too bothered by the route to/from Leeds city centre though, looks reasonably straightforward. As someone who has commuted up and down dual carriageways daily for years they don't bother me too much, they're very predictable and I find them generally safer than other roads for that reason.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

si_c said:


> It's as much about time in the saddle, I've not spend more than a couple of hours at a time, so I need to build up again, distance shouldn't be too much of an issue.


That's a very good point - one I hadn't considered, and one that very definitely applies to me too! I have only done 3 or 4 rides over 2 hours long in 15 months, and they were only about 3 hours.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Apr 2021)

si_c said:


> Trains from Liverpool are a bit broken it seems, I can't get a good connection to Garforth that leaves at a reasonable time. Liverpool to Leeds I can get a train that arrives 8:49 in Leeds, and it's 7miles which I reckon would probably take under a half hour, the next connecting train wouldn't get me there until 9.30. I've only taken a cursory look at trains though so there's probably room for improvement.



There's a timetable change coming on 17th May, certainly affects Northern, not sure about TPE. I haven't checked to see if the new times are online yet, knowing the railways, probably not


----------



## Soltydog (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are clearly already at the required level. Maybe you need to start a long slow training taper before the ride? You don't want to risk_ burn-out_!
> 
> 
> Very nice of you. If it saves me on the £5.25 it would cost with my railcard, then yes please. I'm sure that @Littgull would be grateful for one too. His fare would be slightly higher than mine because he will be coming further.



The cheap tickets I can get are more than £5.25  

My mileage went a bit silly during the first lockdown & hasn't really slowed up. An awful lot of time on the turbo, staying safe, there's not been much else to do during the lockdowns


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2021)

Soltydog said:


> The cheap tickets I can get are more than £5.25


I had a feeling that they might be! The other ones you gave me saved me quite a lot when I treated the family to a day trip to Liverpool but the fare from here to Garforth is pretty low to start with and I get 1/3 off with my Old Fogey Senior railcard.


----------



## Littgull (25 Apr 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You are clearly already at the required level. Maybe you need to start a long slow training taper before the ride? You don't want to risk_ burn-out_!
> 
> 
> Very nice of you. If it saves me on the £5.25 it would cost with my railcard, then yes please. I'm sure that @Littgull would be grateful for one too. His fare would be slightly higher than mine because he will be coming further.


That's brill @Soltydog, many thanks for your kind offer.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Apr 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I can get 4 cheap train tickets for anyone using Northern trains to get there, Colin, Pale Rider & 2 others?



Thanks for the kind offer @Soltydog.

If I do the ride, I will be car assisted, although you did encourage me to investigate the train as a possibility.

Seems unlikely it would work anyway.

I'm not sure if there are sufficient trains at the right time for there and back in a day, and the return looks to be two hours plus with three changes.

Hard work with a lumpy ebike, not to mention having to convince three different guards to carry a bike.

Pity, because the handful of train assisted rides I have done have been great - much better than using the car.


----------



## Buck (30 May 2021)

@ColinJ i called into the cafe stop (rude not to!) at Mrs B’s kitchen in Cawood Caravan Park yesterday whilst on a ride. All open and they just suggested ringing during the week before to advise on numbers and approximate time of arrival.


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Buck said:


> @ColinJ i called into the cafe stop (rude not to!) at Mrs B’s kitchen in Cawood Caravan Park yesterday whilst on a ride. All open and they just suggested ringing during the week before to advise on numbers and approximate time of arrival.


Cheers. I was just thinking of bumping this thread back to life but you have done it for me!

I still haven't done any long rides but I can't use the weather for an excuse now...


----------



## Buck (30 May 2021)

As you say, no excuses now!

Do we have a list of potential riders?


----------



## ColinJ (30 May 2021)

Buck said:


> Do we have a list of potential riders?


I'll go back through the thread in the next day or two to list everyone so far, and I'll also tag everybody who was on the previous Garforth ride to see if they want to come along again.


----------



## Slioch (2 Jun 2021)

I'm still up for it. Only problem is I've got a new leather saddle that's trying to break my arse in, and things are a bit sore after only 50 miles. You may be treated to the spectacle of a 59 year old sobbing quietly at the back of the group 😢


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Jun 2021)

Slioch said:


> I'm still up for it. Only problem is I've got a new leather saddle that's trying to break my arse in, and things are a bit sore after only 50 miles. You may be treated to the spectacle of a 59 year old sobbing quietly at the back of the group 😢


Done 50 hilly miles today on our mini half term bike tour. My arse is hurting and clearly also needs toughening up.


----------



## colly (2 Jun 2021)

Having been absent from the site for a while I was pleased to see good old @ColinJ back into organising mode when I looked in just now.
July 10th is good for me so I'll be there. 
I've been out on the bike a bit but for the most part smaller rides. I'll bung in a few long ones and see how it goes.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

I haven't ramped up my riding yet so I need to get on with it ASAP!


----------



## colly (2 Jun 2021)

Littgull said:


> Yes, I'm definitely up for this one and I'll mark the date and reserve date on my calendar.
> As you know @ColinJ, during the last year the arthritis in my knees has worsened considerably making our rides with steep climbs unviable for me due to the pain and stress on my joints. But long flat rides are still fine. I've done lots of flat (i.e less than 50ft per mile of climbing) imperial century rides in the last 12 months in the periods when COVID restrictions have allowed. I'm currently suffering from a strong vice like pain in both feet preventing me from walking any further than 100 metres without a lot of pain. My GP reckons it's a trapped nerve in my back causing it and has suggested I initially try an over the counter remedy called Tiger Balm. I've used it for over a week now and it has made no difference. It smells nice and that's about it. My GP says if the pain still persists after two weeks he'll prescribe strong pain killers but has warned there will be noticeable side effects such as fatigue. Not great for cycling long distances though. Thankfully, the condition has not yet affected my cycling as that is still virtually pain free. So it must be the weight bearing aspect of walking that brings on the pain. Hopefully, I'll be able to get a solution in the next few weeks. On days when I'm not cycling I'm currently house bound but at least there is the garden.



Sorry to hear about the pains in your feet Brian. I know how debilitating that can be. Nothing anywhere as serious as you seem to have though. Hope you can get it sorted soon.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2021)

I promise that I will get back onto this by the start of next week at the latest. I have a few things distracting me this week!


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jun 2021)

I hadn't wrote this one in my diary (have now) it's gonna be fun  I've 2 big sportives on the previous 2 Sundays & I have a 100 miler planned for Sunday 11th with Mrs SD. Legs are going to hate me 👍


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jun 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I hadn't wrote this one in my diary (have now) it's gonna be fun  I've 2 big sportives on the previous 2 Sundays & I have a 100 miler planned for Sunday 11th with Mrs SD. Legs are going to hate me 👍


I have a 200km audax the Saturday before


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2021)

So who is stretching the distances in preparation??

I slipped in a full 28 miles early this morning.


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2021)

colly said:


> So who is stretching the distances in preparation??
> 
> I slipped in a full 28 miles early this morning.


I did an hour on the turbo a couple of days ago, and I think I went for a ride about 2 weeks before that


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> I did an hour on the turbo a couple of days ago, and I think I went for a ride about 2 weeks before that


Nice to see someone else taking things seriously.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2021)

colly said:


> So who is stretching the distances in preparation??
> 
> I slipped in a full 28 miles early this morning.


I am nursing a bad back! 

My master plan was to do a couple of 50 km rides, then a 100 km ride up here. After that, adjourn to my sister's new home in Devon and do 3 x 100 km and several shorter rides there. 

I bought a bike off @Venod's son to take to Devon (and leave with my sister for future cycling holidays in the SW). I wanted to do some fettling of the bike so I set up my workshop stand, lifted the 11 kg bike and went to do up the stand's clamp but the bike fell out. 65 year old bodies do not do well catching heavy objects mid-fall! 

As a result, the longest ride that I have done this year is 46 km, and most have been shorter than 25km!

Hopefully, the twinges will ease soon...


----------



## Buck (15 Jun 2021)

Fingers crossed @ColinJ 

So, injuries permitting, who do we have going?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> Fingers crossed @ColinJ


Thanks. Funnily enough, I feel better on the bike, than off it. It is straightening my back up which is causing the problem at the moment. Bending forwards to the handlebars isn't bad; getting off the bike afterwards is harder!

Obviously, I don't want to go crazy on the bike though while my back is sore. I'll compromise on what I do here before Devon, in order to try to be ok for that holiday, and see what I can do there. 

I will have 5 days back oop north to recover before Garforth and I will probably do only 30-60 minutes a day in that time so I am rested and fittish for it.



Buck said:


> So, injuries permitting, who do we have going?


Yes, of course - sorry, I have been slacking! I will remove the question marks when those members confirm, or remove their entries if they say that they can't make it. 

THE LIST:

ColinJ
Carrie (and maybe Kevin?) (friends of mine; not CC members)
@Buck
@Littgull? (We haven't been in touch recently, but I am hoping that he has found some relief from his sore feet!)
@Julia9054 and Al
@LeetleGreyCells?
@Soltydog?
@Domus?
@Venod for part of the ride, like last time?
@Slioch?
@si_c?
@colly
And here I'll tag other riders who came along last time, or expressed interest:

@Kestevan?
@Steve H?
@NorthernDave?
Even if only half of those above turn up, it would be a good turnout, and anybody else who would like to join us is welcome to (let us know below)!


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2021)

At this point I'm a probable, I'm way overweight and underfit and haven't ridden that distance in over a year, so I'll probably need to bring an inflatable rubber ring for the train home.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> At this point I'm a probable, I'm way overweight and underfit and haven't ridden that distance in over a year, so I'll probably need to bring an inflatable rubber ring for the train home.


I'll probably have to stand up, leaning forwards onto some supportive surface... If my legs are knackered too, I'll have to lie on my back!


----------



## neil_merseyside (15 Jun 2021)

Can anyone just turn up or is it only good for the distance (possibly not from comments I've seen)? If I can get over there logistically I'd like to join. I've ridden an imperial this year and several 70's so think I'm OK but I think your flat and my flat differ... I thought I'd sent this earlier so apologies if it turns up twice.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jun 2021)

If it’s still the 10th, I should be joining so far.


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Can anyone just turn up or is it only good for the distance (possibly not from comments I've seen)? If I can get over there logistically I'd like to join. I've ridden an imperial this year and several 70's so think I'm OK but I think your flat and my flat differ... I thought I'd sent this earlier so apologies if it turns up twice.



It is a reasonably flat route - about 800m of elevation gain in 160km, the hardest bit is in the last 20km or so and you'd do that regardless of doing the 100, or 160. I'm planning on going currently, and am going from the Wirral also, I'll be getting the train over from Liverpool to Leeds and riding to Garforth, it's a bit tight timewise and we might have to catch the main group, but you're welcome to join me.


----------



## Buck (15 Jun 2021)

@neil_merseyside From Colin’s route it’s about 2,500ft of climbing over the 100 mile - 25ft of climbing per mile or in metric that’s less than 5m of climbing per km.


----------



## Domus (15 Jun 2021)

Both dates in the diary. Will confirm nearer the date if that’s ok. Train from Sunny Radcliffe a non starter so will be in the car. What is the parking like?


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2021)

Domus said:


> Both dates in the diary. Will confirm nearer the date if that’s ok. Train from Sunny Radcliffe a non starter so will be in the car. What is the parking like?


Garforth will be ok for parking. I'm not sure if you can use the station car park for free. Maybe you can.


----------



## neil_merseyside (15 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> It is a reasonably flat route - about 800m of elevation gain in 160km, the hardest bit is in the last 20km or so and you'd do that regardless of doing the 100, or 160. I'm planning on going currently, and am going from the Wirral also, I'll be getting the train over from Liverpool to Leeds and riding to Garforth, it's a bit tight timewise and we might have to catch the main group, but you're welcome to join me.


That's a nice offer and an option. Is that the 07:24 TPE from Lime Street then? Cheap at £14 but that's early! I had figured I'd need to ride the 7miles from Leeds to Garforth but not under pressure and relatively before dawn!
I'm actually intending to get train from the real north - well Darlington or York.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Can anyone just turn up or is it only good for the distance (possibly not from comments I've seen)? If I can get over there logistically I'd like to join. I've ridden an imperial this year and several 70's so think I'm OK but I think your flat and my flat differ... I thought I'd sent this earlier so apologies if it turns up twice.


People have occasionally just turned unannounced up for rides. One young guy cycled from Manchester to Hebden Bridge for one ride and caught us just leaving the car park where the rest of us had met up. Another minute and he'd have missed us!

Obviously, if you have a GPS with the route on (or are very good at following a DIY route sheet and/or map) you could set off after us and catch us up.

It's 18 months since I last rode 100 km and have only done 50 km about 3 or 4 times since so you have done WAY more than me!

It really is a _very_ flat route. The short hill at Bramham is the only one that should feel at all difficult; that is 12% for 130 m with a much easier rise up to that ramp and then a little more over the top. I _just _got up that on singlespeed. We won't be doing the steep climbs that we accidentally did at Kippax last time after going the wrong way at a mini roundabout. 



Domus said:


> Both dates in the diary. Will confirm nearer the date if that’s ok. Train from Sunny Radcliffe a non starter so will be in the car. What is the parking like?


The Street view pictures from Station road (3 years old pictures) show yellow lines on one side of the road but lots of cars parked on the other. You might be able to find a spot there?

The station car park is probably only open to rail users?


----------



## si_c (15 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> That's a nice offer and an option. Is that the 07:24 TPE from Lime Street then? Cheap at £14 but that's early! I had figured I'd need to ride the 7miles from Leeds to Garforth but not under pressure and relatively before dawn!
> I'm actually intending to get train from the real north - well Darlington or York.


I've booked the 6.54 from Lime Street, which gets me to Leeds for 8.22, there is a train from Leeds to Garforth at about 8.40ish, so I may try and hop on that, see how I feel. Currently the plan is to grab some food in Leeds and then hustle to Garforth - it's about 10miles, so I figure an hour to get food and get to the meet up in good time is plenty.

Edit: I think my return was £25 all in.


----------



## Buck (16 Jun 2021)

Domus said:


> Both dates in the diary. Will confirm nearer the date if that’s ok. Train from Sunny Radcliffe a non starter so will be in the car. What is the parking like?



There’s a reasonable sized car park which I believe is free. I can’t imagine it’ll be busy on a Saturday as very much a commuter station. 

I’m driving so hoping it will be free and good parking!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> There’s a reasonable sized car park which I believe is free. I can’t imagine it’ll be busy on a Saturday as very much a commuter station.
> 
> I’m driving so hoping it will be free and good parking!


I’ll be driving too. If you find the location of the car park, could you let us know, please?


----------



## Littgull (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Thanks. Funnily enough, I feel better on the bike, than off it. It is straightening my back up which is causing the problem at the moment. Bending forwards to the handlebars isn't bad; getting off the bike afterwards is harder!
> 
> Obviously, I don't want to go crazy on the bike though while my back is sore. I'll compromise on what I do here before Devon, in order to try to be ok for that holiday, and see what I can do there.
> 
> ...


Hi @ColinJ
My feet are still very troublesome. It's going to be a long job to get them sorted. I had a standard X ray over a fortnight ago but due to the COVID related backlog the results are not yet available. But that is just the start of the process as I think I will need to have a CT scan. My GP thinks the problem is likely a trapped nerve in my lower back but a standard x ray will not reveal nerve damage so I will have to be patient and wait for the next part of the process.
Thankfully I can still cycle. It's the weight bearing aspect of walking that brings on the pain, even after just a few paces. As soon as I stand still the pain instantly disappears.
I'm having to be careful with the rides I choose to cycle and make sure there are plenty of train stations en route. If I had a 'unfixable on the spot' mechanical issue with the bike it would be too painful to walk several miles to a train station. That said, I am expecting to be ok for the Garforth Ride and looking forward to meeting old friends and new.


----------



## colly (16 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm following this thread with interest.
> 
> Mainly just because it's nice to see people organising rides again. But there is a smidge of a chance I could join for a bit of the ride if I visited family in t'North.
> 
> Also you all sound sufficiently decrepit, that I would fit in OK.


Decrepit is a definite qualifier.


----------



## Buck (16 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ll be driving too. If you find the location of the car park, could you let us know, please?



Unless @ColinJ disagrees, the postcode for the station/car park is LS25 1PS and the entrance is where Station Road changes to Station Fields. 

There is parking just outside the station on the main toad but I may well park in the station car park now it’s all been upgraded (if free of course!)


----------



## Buck (16 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'm following this thread with interest.
> 
> Mainly just because it's nice to see people organising rides again. But there is a smidge of a chance I could join for a bit of the ride if I visited family in t'North.
> 
> Also you all sound sufficiently decrepit, that I would fit in OK.



You’ll fit in nicely !


----------



## colly (16 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> Unless @ColinJ disagrees, the postcode for the station/car park is LS25 1PS and the entrance is where Station Road changes to Station Fields.
> 
> There is parking just outside the station on the main toad but I may well park in the station car park now it’s all been upgraded (if free of course!)
> 
> View attachment 594157


What three words is your friend.

///jots.streamers.darts


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> I've booked the 6.54 from Lime Street, which gets me to Leeds for 8.22, there is a train from Leeds to Garforth at about 8.40ish, so I may try and hop on that, see how I feel. Currently the plan is to grab some food in Leeds and then hustle to Garforth - it's about 10miles, so I figure an hour to get food and get to the meet up in good time is plenty.
> 
> Edit: I think my return was £25 all in.


Scarborough train goes though Garforth doesn't it, must be a greasy spoon for a full breakfast nearby?


----------



## si_c (16 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Scarborough train goes though Garforth doesn't it, must be a greasy spoon for a full breakfast nearby?


Somehow I completely missed that. I'll get an extension out to Garforth, only a quid or two.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

Buck said:


> Unless @ColinJ disagrees, the postcode for the station/car park is LS25 1PS and the entrance is where Station Road changes to Station Fields.


Yes, it would be better to meet on that side of the station - much nicer waiting down there rather than up on the A642.


Dogtrousers said:


> Also you all sound sufficiently decrepit, that I would fit in OK.





colly said:


> Decrepit is a definite qualifier.


Decrepitude might actually cause problems for @Littgull and me after arrival at the station... 

There is no easy exit from the York-bound platform - it is steps up to the A642, or over a footbridge to the other side. If my back is ok by then I will take our bikes over the footbridge and Brian can carefully walk over. If my back is still playing up then we might need healthy volunteers to do the bike transfers for us. I'll see how the back is nearer the time. If it is still iffy then details of the care package will have to be negotiated! 

(Going home will not be a problem because access is good to the Leeds-bound platform.)


----------



## colly (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> If my back is still playing up then we might need healthy volunteers to do the bike transfers for us.



I'll have a word with Mrs Colly


----------



## Slioch (16 Jun 2021)

I'm still confirmed as coming, but only on condition I can join the Decrepit group (I have arse related problems due to a new leather saddle).


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

On a related, but slightly more serious note...

I really hope that I will be up to doing the imperial century, but if I have back problems on the ride and need to wimp out and take the 100 km shortcut back to Garforth, will somebody please step forward and volunteer to navigate the rest of the ride on my behalf?

I _should _be okay by then, but you know what bad backs are like! I've had them ease up in a couple of days in the past but I've also had them last for weeks. This one has been going 5 days already.


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 Jun 2021)

It looks like I'll be driving to start as that is logistically best option - if I can borrow my car from my wife... If so I'll be there in time to be a domestique, could even pathfind if required as I'll load the route onto my Garmin, though I've no local knowledge at all.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

I'll mention it again now, to avoid any excuse for '_chuntering in the ranks_'... 

We do a few stretches of cycle path which are not a _perfect _cycling surface - they are_ perfectly ok_ though! You will _NOT _need a mountain bike or gravel bike. Last time, I was riding a road bike with 25C slicks and had no problems whatsoever but apparently a couple of people behind me didn't like the surface. I can only assume that they were using extremely high tyre pressures or were extremely fussy about their bikes. If necessary, lower your tyre pressures by a few PSI, and watch where you are going - you'll be fine.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jun 2021)

I'm tempted to come along just in order to complain now.


----------



## Littgull (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, it would be better to meet on that side of the station - much nicer waiting down there rather than up on the A642.
> 
> 
> Decrepitude might actually cause problems for @Littgull and me after arrival at the station...
> ...


A 'like' not for the possibility of a painful footbridge walk but for the humour in it


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

I just found a video made on the Wetherby to Spofforth cycle path. 



It was dry when we rode it last time, and I have booked good weather for 10th July (and a few days beforehand) so it should be dry again this time!


----------



## si_c (16 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I just found a video made on the Wetherby to Spofforth cycle path.
> 
> 
> 
> It was dry when we rode it last time, and I have booked good weather for 10th July (and a few days beforehand) so it should be dry again this time!



Doesn't look too bad, I've ridden worse on 23mm tyres at 120psi in the past.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> Doesn't look too bad, I've ridden worse on 23mm tyres at 120psi in the past.


Exactly!


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> Doesn't look too bad, I've ridden worse on 23mm tyres at 120psi in the past.


I don't think so either but those with loose teeth and hips might not agree ;-) Those with loose lips can STFU


----------



## si_c (16 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> I don't think so either but those with loose teeth and hips might not agree ;-) Those with loose lips can STFU



At least it's smooth-ish, parts of the Wirral Way round Hooton to Parkgate can be really rough.


----------



## neil_merseyside (16 Jun 2021)

si_c said:


> At least it's smooth-ish, parts of the Wirral Way round Hooton to Parkgate can be really rough.


And full of *rsey dog walkers, mostly as it became shared from previously being walking only, or horsey in places - but walkers hate the fact the cycling budget paid to resurface it (badly in places, as one comes to expect).


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jun 2021)

colly said:


> So who is stretching the distances in preparation??
> 
> I slipped in a full 28 miles early this morning.


I upped my daily mileage last week to 250  in preparation for this ride, should be ok


----------



## colly (17 Jun 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I upped my daily mileage last week to 250  in preparation for this ride, should be ok


12000 miles plus annually?

If l had a hat l would take it off to you.


----------



## Domus (17 Jun 2021)

Up in Grange at the caravan. 87 Kms with 1200 metres on Tuesday, 53 Kms and 700 metres today. Friday night ride next week. London to Whitstable about 107 Kms. That will be my longest ride of the year.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

I rode my singlespeed bike to the health centre and back, avoiding hills. That's another 3 km in the bank...


----------



## si_c (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I rode my singlespeed bike to the health centre and back, avoiding hills. That's another 3 km in the bank...


I got out on the bike today, a solid 8km ride to the coffee roasters and back.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

I am _hoping _to do a bit more this evening, but I don't trust myself to uncouch!


----------



## Littgull (17 Jun 2021)

I took the early morning train with bike yesterday from Rochdale to Chester. Cycled 12 miles from Chester to Hooton then rode the complete Wirral coast via the superb Wirral Way, another 35 miles. Then another 62 miles from Hooton back to Littleborough. It was a glorious summer day. 109 miles in total.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2021)

Littgull said:


> I took the early morning train with bike yesterday from Rochdale to Chester. Cycled 12 miles from Chester to Hooton then rode the complete Wirral coast via the superb Wirral Way, another 35 miles. Then another 62 miles from Hooton back to Littleborough. It was a glorious summer day. 109 miles in total.


Well, you clearly will have no problem with the Garforth ride, apart from escaping from Garforth station in the morning! 

BTW - I meant to ask you... (Apologies if I already _have_, which is possible, given my awful memory!) Had you bought a new pair of shoes or walking boots before your foot pain started up? I know several people who have suffered from *Morton's neuroma* as a result of tight shoes/boots squeezing their feet. I did it to myself too with a pair of new Shimano cycling shoes that caused so much pain in 2 hours that I couldn't walk properly for weeks afterwards.


----------



## si_c (17 Jun 2021)

Littgull said:


> I took the early morning train with bike yesterday from Rochdale to Chester. Cycled 12 miles from Chester to Hooton then rode the complete Wirral coast via the superb Wirral Way, another 35 miles. Then another 62 miles from Hooton back to Littleborough. It was a glorious summer day. 109 miles in total.


You basically rode past my house then!


----------



## neil_merseyside (17 Jun 2021)

Littgull said:


> I took the early morning train with bike yesterday from Rochdale to Chester. Cycled 12 miles from Chester to Hooton then rode the complete Wirral coast via the superb Wirral Way, another 35 miles. Then another 62 miles from Hooton back to Littleborough. It was a glorious summer day. 109 miles in total.


Wirral is my area, not a fan of Wirral Way bit rough and usually way too busy with dog walkers. Did you do the Chester Greenway and Burton Marshes to get to Hooton? Far better surface and better behaved dog owners too! Do you have a link to the Hooton Littleborough route at all?


----------



## Littgull (17 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Well, you clearly will have no problem with the Garforth ride, apart from escaping from Garforth station in the morning!
> 
> BTW - I meant to ask you... (Apologies if I already _have_, which is possible, given my awful memory!) Had you bought a new pair of shoes or walking boots before your foot pain started up? I know several people who have suffered from *Morton's neuroma* as a result of tight shoes/boots squeezing their feet. I did it to myself too with a pair of new Shimano cycling shoes that caused so much pain in 2 hours that I couldn't walk properly for weeks afterwards.


Yes, I'd heard about Morton's Neuroma. Unfortunately, I haven't bought any new footwear for at least 2 years. I say 'unfortunately' as I wish it could be that simple as to the cause. It's weird, very painful feet when I walk yet the moment I stand still it's literally like a switch has been operated that instantly stops the pain until I start walking again! The painkillers I was prescribed didn't do much good and had the side effect of fatigue so I quickly went back to just taking paracetamol which do at least give some slight relief.


----------



## Littgull (17 Jun 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Wirral is my area, not a fan of Wirral Way bit rough and usually way too busy with dog walkers. Did you do the Chester Greenway and Burton Marshes to get to Hooton? Far better surface and better behaved dog owners too! Do you have a link to the Hooton Littleborough route at all?


Hi Neil, yes I rode the Cheshire Cycleway from Chester to Hooton. Really scenic and pleasant.
Regarding the Wirral Way, my bike has 35mm tyres so coped well with the stretches of rougher surface. The only time I got off the bike was for the few stretches of 20 metres or so between Hoylake and Wallasey where the wind had blown sand from the beach on to the promenade/cycle route. The sand was a bit too deep to risk cycling through it but the inconvenience was very minimal.
I can see what you mean about inconsiderate dog walkers. Fortunately, I am retired so tend to ride these routes on a quieter weekday. I can imagine it being much busier at the weekend, especially a sunny one. I only encountered one inconsiderate dog walker who despite me sounding my bell (which is quite loud) several times well in advance of reaching her and riding at less than walking pace as I approached she failed to control her elderly dog who meandered right across me.

I've attached the gpx file of my route back home to Littleborough from Hooton. It would be good to see you on @ColinJ Garforth century ride.


----------



## neil_merseyside (21 Jun 2021)

Littgull said:


> I've attached the gpx file of my route back home to Littleborough from Hooton. It would be good to see you on @ColinJ Garforth century ride.


Thanks for that, I know it well as far as Frodsham, ridden as far as Daresbury (and canal to Runcorn), so the rest of it will be interesting to try someday, I try and collect odd out of area longish routes to get ideas for metric and imperial centuries. See you on the 10th


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

UPDATED...

LIST OF RIDERS:

ColinJ
Carrie (and maybe Kevin?) (friends of mine; not CC members)
Buck
Littgull
Julia9054 and Al
LeetleGreyCells
Soltydog
@Domus?
@Venod for part of the ride, like last time?
Slioch
si_c
colly
neil_merseyside
@Dogtrousers (part of the way)?
And here I'll tag other riders who came along last time, or expressed interest:

@Kestevan?
@Steve H?
@NorthernDave?
Even if only half of those above turn up, it would be a good turnout, and anybody else who would like to join us is welcome to (let us know below)!


----------



## Slioch (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I really hope that I will be up to doing the imperial century, but if I have back problems on the ride and need to wimp out and take the 100 km shortcut back to Garforth, will somebody please step forward and volunteer to navigate the rest of the ride on my behalf?


Hi Col,
I've finally worked out how to export your GPX file into the map app on my phone and get it to work, so I'll also be happy to pick-up/share navigational responsibilities if you need to drop out.
Cheers
Peter


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

The more navigators the better...

It is very easy for a group of riders as big as this one will be to split into more than one group, so having more people who know where we are going is a good thing. It covers possible GPS problems. It has only happened to me once, when one of the NiMH batteries in my Garmin Etrex failed mid-ride. That is '_failed_', NOT '_went flat_' - I had fully charged it just before setting off - it just died on me!

A more embarrassing reason for me to want backup navigators is that I seem to need about 10 pee stops a ride these days... I'd rather everyone else just carried on at a steady pace, and I would chase back on when done. Yes, it is fast approaching time for the dreaded gloved finger!  Once the NHS is starting to recover from the pandemic, I'll book an appointment with my GP.


----------



## Soltydog (21 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> A more embarrassing reason for me to want backup navigators is that I seem to need about 10 pee stops a ride these days... I'd rather everyone else just carried on at a steady pace, and I would chase back on when done. Yes, it is fast approaching time for the dreaded gloved finger!  Once the NHS is starting to recover from the pandemic, I'll book an appointment with my GP.



No need to be embarrassed 👍 Sometimes I need to stop to pee far too often & I'm a year or 2 younger. I went to the docs about it a couple of years ago, had a good scrub before I went, only to find they do a blood test nowadays  My Dad was recently diagnosed with PC & had his prostate removed a couple of weeks ago, but he may have left it longer than he should


----------



## Slioch (21 Jun 2021)

No need to tell me about pee breaks - the bane of my life and only getting worse.

I have toyed with the idea of strapping a modified she-wee type thingy to my, err, thingy, with a tube running out the bottom of my shorts, but some might think that's a bit antisocial in a group ride situation.


----------



## neil_merseyside (21 Jun 2021)

Slioch said:


> No need to tell me about pee breaks - the bane of my life and only getting worse.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of strapping a modified she-wee type thingy to my, err, thingy, with a tube running out the bottom of my shorts, but some might think that's a bit antisocial in a group ride situation.


Snot rockets are bad enough!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Slioch said:


> No need to tell me about pee breaks - the bane of my life and only getting worse.


Well, find your own hedge - I don't do chatty pee-stops!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jun 2021)

Soltydog said:


> My Dad was recently diagnosed with PC & had his prostate removed a couple of weeks ago, but he may have left it longer than he should


Oops, I did the 'thumbs up' for the first bit of your post, before reading the second part... 

Sorry to hear about your dad. Mine had PC too, but like many old men, eventually died '_with_' it, not '_of_' it. Hopefully that will be the case for your dad too, and not for many years yet.


----------



## colly (22 Jun 2021)

Well things are on the up. 50 and a bit hilly miles today which felt fine. Bit achey around the neck and shoulders but apart from that all ok.

Roll on the 10th.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jun 2021)

My back is _still _aching... Devon will either sort it out, or kill me off... Get those GPX files loaded onto your devices! 

Seriously though... after hardly seeing anybody for the past 18 months I will be very peed off if my Devon trip _or _this forum ride are marred by a few sprained muscles.

I'll set out on a 100 km ride at the weekend down in the SW. If that goes ok, I'll try to do a couple more while I am there. If I struggle, I'll be sensible and limit myself to 50 km rides until I get back and have done the Garforth ride.


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Jun 2021)

Well, slightly disastrous attempt this morning to do some distance in preparation for this ride.
Got 3 miles out and Al’s rear derailleur decided to randomly detach itself and end up in his back wheel. Everything mangled. Rode home to get the car only to realise that the house keys were in his jersey pocket. Rode back to get them, then back home - again - then off to rescue him!
Currently watching other people cycle on the telly instead.
Al will have to do the ride on his gravel bike as our very busy LBS can’t sort out the damage until the middle of July


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2021)

62 miles this morning. At this rate I'll be too bloody tired to do 100.


----------



## Domus (27 Jun 2021)

Friday night ride in That London on the winter bike with rear rack and bag 117 Kms. Longest ride for quite a while.


----------



## colly (27 Jun 2021)

Domus said:


> Friday night ride in That London on the winter bike with rear rack and bag 117 Kms. Longest ride for quite a while.


That London ?? Brave lad.


----------



## Domus (27 Jun 2021)

colly said:


> That London ?? Brave lad.


----------



## neil_merseyside (28 Jun 2021)

I almost feel guilty riding 108 miles today, and interestingly (or not obv.) about my ride being a similar lumpiness (TM) as Garforth. I may have peaked though...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2021)

I did a mere 61 flat km today. What is that, about 38 miles? 

Bonus endurance points though for doing the second half in torrential rain... 







😄


----------



## neil_merseyside (28 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I did a mere 61 flat km today. What is that, about 38 miles?
> 
> Bonus endurance points though for doing the second half in torrential rain...
> 
> ...


Oh my that looks wet, I'll might just be staying in bed if that is forecast!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2021)

I just took the batteries out of the ancient Etrex GPS that I used on that ride... For the first time in 15 years of use, rain water had managed to get into the battery compartment. It is a good job that I discovered it and drained the water out, or the batteries and/or GPS could have perished from corrosion.


----------



## Soltydog (3 Jul 2021)

If anyone attending next Saturday would like a cheap train ticket , valid on Northern services only, please PM me this weekend. I'll get them sorted & posted out on Monday to allow for any delays in the postal system


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2021)

I managed a lumpy 106 km ride here in Devon a couple of days ago, which suggests that I should be ok for this much flatter 160-odd km. 

I need to give my rear end a few days off the bike before then though. The saddle on my Devon bike is pretty comfy for 2-3 hours but started to do some damage after 6+ hours! 

I'll put a spare Planet X Superlight Team Saddle *** on the Devon bike and bring the current one back to put on my MTB. I can't see me doing too many really long MTB rides these days.

*** They are currently on sale for 25% (£18.50) so if you like them and need another one, grab one while you can!


----------



## Buck (3 Jul 2021)

I’m as ready as I’ll ever be! Done more riding this year than the last few due to my health being better but not too many long rides. 
Perhaps my hill climbing will translate into distance next weekend?!


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> Perhaps my hill climbing will translate into distance next weekend?


That's what I'm hoping. Currently tucking into a bacon sandwich 35 miles into a relentlessly rainy 60 mile "training" ride!


----------



## Buck (3 Jul 2021)

Hmmm bacon sandwich now you’re talking!

It is a soggy one today Enjoy your ride regardless!

See you next week 👍🏻


----------



## colly (3 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> That's what I'm hoping. Currently tucking into a bacon sandwich 35 miles into a relentlessly rainy 60 mile "training" ride!


You are out today?? (well done  ) It's bouncing off the tarmac here. I was out for a couple of hours early on before the rain set in.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jul 2021)

colly said:


> It's bouncing off the tarmac here


Hmmm - it was mainly bouncing off me for the last 20 miles! Scarborough ride levels of soaked! 
Now I'm home, it's stopped raining and the sun is coming out! Typical!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2021)

There is now a question mark over whether I can ride as my wife may have to work on Saturday and if she does, I’ll need to look after the kids. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

I have been playing musical chairs with some of my saddles!

The saddle on my new (to me - actually secondhand) 'Devon bike' was ok for a few hours but painful on all day rides so I put a spare Planet X saddle on. I have put the saddle from the Devon bike on my turbo trainer bike. The saddle from the TT bike never suited me. It is a 'classic' San Marco Rolls. Some people love them, some hate them; I'm a hater! 

So, I have a Rolls surplus to requirements... I quickly checked and the cheapest I found them was £69 at Spa Cycles. I was going to offer it for sale at £40 for a decent saving, but I took a closer look and it is _not _in mint condition. It has a scuff on the back on the RHS. It's the kind of thing that saddles tend to get after being leaned against a few cafe stop walls! 






While taking _that_ photo I spotted a scratch on the top of the saddle which was pretty subtle so I hadn't previously noticed it. 






It's a perfectly functional saddle and if it suited my bum I wouldn't be bothered by the slight cosmetic damage, but I thought I would knock another fiver off for that. That would make the price £35 if I had to post the saddle, but then it occurred to me that one of you might be interested, in which case the price would be £30, delivered in person...

*Post below if you want the saddle at that price. First come first served!* You will either have to nip back to your vehicle before we set off, or carry it with you all day. I won't want to carry it for 100 miles!  



LeetleGreyCells said:


> There is now a question mark over whether I can ride as my wife may have to work on Saturday and if she does, I’ll need to look after the kids. I’ll keep you posted.


I hope that you _can _make it, but if not, catch you another time!


----------



## neil_merseyside (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> *Post below if you want the saddle at that price. First come first served!* You will either have to nip back to your vehicle before we set off, or carry it with you all day. I won't want to carry it for 100 miles!



Can always chuck it in my car if anyone needs to store it for the ride.


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2021)

Weather looks not too bad. The forecast has it as a couple of showers and a bit cloudy. Temperature probably high teens.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

It looks like Carrie and Kevin _WILL _be joining us. I don't know if they intend to drive over or come in from Leeds with @Littgull and me.

Having got absolutely soaked in Devon, I think I am immune to rain now, as long as the water isn't cold! I must try and wash my shoes before Saturday though. I stuffed them with newspaper after the deluge and dried them in front of a heater but they still smell a bit rank...


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I they still smell a bit rank...



Nice.


----------



## Buck (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> … but they still smell a bit rank...



Let’s hope there is a tail wind and you’re leading out 👍🏻


----------



## colly (6 Jul 2021)

Can we hold a whip round for @ColinJ , buy him some Febreeze ?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

colly said:


> Can we hold a whip round for @ColinJ , buy him some Febreeze ?


Just buy the saddle, then I can buy my own!

On second thoughts... _don't_ buy the saddle. I would feel guilty charging _you _for it after you kindly gave me those tyres for my singlespeed bike. I wouldn't feel guilty charging someone else for it though! 



Buck said:


> Let’s hope there is a tail wind and you’re leading out 👍🏻


You'd be getting the remnants of it; better for there to be a headwind and me to be wheelsucking at the back! 





_*San Marco Rolls! San Marco Rolls! Get yer San Marco Rolls 'ere. Oi - you lot - form an orderly queue there!!*_


----------



## Littgull (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It looks like Carrie and Kevin _WILL _be joining us. I don't know if they intend to drive over or come in from Leeds with @Littgull and me.
> 
> Having got absolutely soaked in Devon, I think I am immune to rain now, as long as the water isn't cold! I must try and wash my shoes before Saturday though. I stuffed them with newspaper after the deluge and dried them in front of a heater but they still smell a bit rank...


All looking good for Saturday. Current forecast (though that could change) shows light winds all day with a tailwind for the last part of the return leg and maybe some occasional light showers throughout.

Sorry to hear you had a lot of rain in Devon on your holiday Colin. Believe me, as a born and bred Devonian and having lived there for the first 32 years of my life it definitely rains a lot more in the North West!


----------



## Soltydog (6 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Having got absolutely soaked in Devon, I think I am immune to rain now, as long as the water isn't cold! I must try and wash my shoes before Saturday though. I stuffed them with newspaper after the deluge and dried them in front of a heater but they still smell a bit rank...


I rode the Struggle Moors sportive on Sunday & got rather wet going up Rosedale Chimney. Dry until just after halfway & totally soaked by the top  my shoes are still wet  A photo taken shortly after I passed the photographer. Reckon I can't get any wetter this weekend 

View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/149100510@N05/51292877335/in/album-72157719498808548/lightbox/


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2021)

Littgull said:


> Sorry to hear you had a lot of rain in Devon on your holiday Colin. Believe me, as a born and bred Devonian and having lived there for the first 32 years of my life it definitely rains a lot more in the North West!


That deluge happened on the way back from Exmouth. We had just managed to get to my niece's house when it was starting. We waited a while but it was obvious that it had settled in for the day so we just had to battle our way back in it.

There were a few showers on other days but we pretty much dodged them and we had some really nice sunny days down there. Overall, the weather felt changeable, but better than here.

See you at Todmorden station. I'll be catching the 07:43 train to Leeds but that doesn't stop in Littleborough on the way from Manchester so you will either have to come in on an earlier train or cycle to Tod.



Soltydog said:


> I rode the Struggle Moors sportive on Sunday & got rather wet going up Rosedale Chimney. Dry until just after halfway & totally soaked by the top  my shoes are still wet  A photo taken shortly after I passed the photographer. Reckon I can't get any wetter this weekend
> 
> View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/149100510@N05/51292877335/in/album-72157719498808548/lightbox/



Ha ha - yes, it was like that, only without the climb!

Did you manage to get to the top of the savage climb without stopping or walking up any of it?


----------



## Littgull (7 Jul 2021)

Oh, that's not too bad then Colin with a fair bit of sunny weather. I lived in Exmouth for 3 years (1983 - 1986). At the time it was the 4th largest town in Devon behind Plymouth, Exeter and Torquay (my home town). Yes, I'll probably get the 7.15 am train from Littleborough to get 'your' train from Tod instead of cycling the 6 miles because I'd have to leave home at virtually the same time if I cycled it! The gpx file seemed to come out at 0.5 miles short of the century but I'm sure we can gain the extra half mile during the day.


----------



## Littgull (7 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I rode the Struggle Moors sportive on Sunday & got rather wet going up Rosedale Chimney. Dry until just after halfway & totally soaked by the top  my shoes are still wet  A photo taken shortly after I passed the photographer. Reckon I can't get any wetter this weekend
> 
> View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/149100510@N05/51292877335/in/album-72157719498808548/lightbox/



Blimey, 'hats off' to you for that @Soltydog. A big enough challenge riding up the Rosedale Chimney in good weather conditions!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Littgull said:


> The gpx file seemed to come out at 0.5 miles short of the century but I'm sure we can gain the extra half mile during the day.


Yes, you are right. I will get the extra in from home to Tod station and back anyway but you could still be a quarter of a mile short... It wouldn't be hard to add it, for anybody bothered about it!


----------



## Buck (7 Jul 2021)

Think the distance will be down to how the GPX calculates the turns etc. I've copied your route to Strava (copy attached) and it's just over the 100 mile. It will be what every distance we do on the day - 99, 100, 101. Whatever, it will be a good ride.


PS Have you contacted Cawood to confirm numbers with them as per post 42? They have marquees outside as well so should be good even if it is a little damp.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Buck said:


> Think the distance will be down to how the GPX calculates the turns etc. I've copied your route to Strava (copy attached) and it's just over the 100 mile. It will be what every distance we do on the day - 99, 100, 101. Whatever, it will be a good ride.


I have limited my track to 499 points because my old Garmin Etrex has a 500 point limit due to having a very limited memory capacity. That means approximating the shape of roads with a limited number of straight segments. Your Strava file is more detailed with > 6 times as many points and more closely follows the roads, and is therefore longer. Like this... Strava gpx in purple, my Etrex gpx in green.









Buck said:


> PS Have you contacted Cawood to confirm numbers with them as per post 42? They have marquees outside as well so should be good even if it is a little damp.


No, but I was going to do it on Thursday once I have taken a final count. There are still a few people who haven't yet been able to confirm or cancel.


----------



## Soltydog (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Did you manage to get to the top of the savage climb without stopping or walking up any of it?


Sadly not  I'd like to blame it on the whole line of riders ahead of me that dismounted & walked, but my legs just weren't up to it. I'd done the White Rose Classic the previous Sunday, 120 miles & over 12000ft of climbing & not rested sufficiently through the week, so by the time I got to Rosedale on Sunday, I'd done around 8000ft of climbing & my legs were toast. I walked a little bit, but when the heavens opened it prompted me to get back on & ride up the remainder  We had a camper van awaiting us in the car park just before the summit with the kettle on 
Still struggling a little today, just been out for a gentle 20 mile spin & it was a slog. 🤞I'm ok for the weekend. I'm confident I can do a flat 100 both Saturday & Sunday


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I rode the Struggle Moors sportive on Sunday & got rather wet going up Rosedale Chimney. Dry until just after halfway & totally soaked by the top  my shoes are still wet  A photo taken shortly after I passed the photographer. Reckon I can't get any wetter this weekend
> 
> View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/149100510@N05/51292877335/in/album-72157719498808548/lightbox/



Oh my word, the Chimney is bad enough in the dry. Good place for a photographer though, it not like anyone is going to fly past you, so loads of time to capture the agony etched into peoples faces and the odd slow tumble off....


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Sadly not  I'd like to blame it on the whole line of riders ahead of me that dismounted & walked, but my legs just weren't up to it. I'd done the White Rose Classic the previous Sunday, 120 miles & over 12000ft of climbing & not rested sufficiently through the week, so by the time I got to Rosedale on Sunday, I'd done around 8000ft of climbing & my legs were toast. I walked a little bit, but when the heavens opened it prompted me to get back on & ride up the remainder  We had a camper van awaiting us in the car park just before the summit with the kettle on
> Still struggling a little today, just been out for a gentle 20 mile spin & it was a slog. 🤞I'm ok for the weekend. I'm confident I can do a flat 100 both Saturday & Sunday


Ah, never mind. My superfit tiny cycling pal Carrie is a superb climber but even she failed on the steepest section of that climb. She blamed it on being on her winter bike which is heavier than her normal bike and didn't have a low enough bottom gear.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

LATEST LIST OF RIDERS:

ColinJ
Carrie and Kevin (friends of mine; not CC members)
Buck
Littgull
Julia9054 and Al
Soltydog
Domus
Slioch
si_c
colly
neil_merseyside
Even if only half of those above turn up, it would be a good turnout, and anybody else who would like to join us is welcome to (let us know below)!



Littgull said:


> I'll probably get the 7.15 am train from Littleborough to get 'your' train from Tod instead of cycling the 6 miles because I'd have to leave home at virtually the same time if I cycled it!


Wise move - cycling here at 7:15 wouldn't have allowed enough time to fix a puncture if Sod's Law kicked in!


_*San Marco Rolls! San Marco Rolls! Get yer San Marco Rolls classic saddle 'ere. Oi - you lot - form an orderly queue there!!*_


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @Dogtrousers (part of the way)?


Not me. I would have been staying with family near Driffield, but diaries didn't match.

Have fun.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not me. I would have been staying with family near Driffield, but diaries didn't match.
> 
> Have fun.


Oh well, another time then!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jul 2021)

Apologies, my wife has had it confirmed she's working this Saturday which means I am on dad-duties and cannot ride.

I hope everyone has a great ride and I hope to join you next time.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apologies, my wife has had it confirmed she's working this Saturday which means I am on dad-duties and cannot ride.


That's a pity, but there will be other rides in the near future. 



LeetleGreyCells said:


> I hope everyone has a great ride and I hope to join you next time.


Thanks - we'll do our best!

I'm hoping to organise the Humber Bridge ride again this year, maybe in about a month's time. (That is assuming that we are still allowed to cycle over then. I believe that recent restrictions due to large numbers of suicides have now been removed during the day.) Watch this space. Actually, watch a space _near _to this space (elsewhere in the rides forum)...


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2021)

Just back from a sedate 42 Kms. Bike checked over seems OK. Not going to get any fitter/ slimmer. Whether I can manage the long route remains to be seen.
I aim to be at the station at 09.00 ish. Car park on Google maps looks enormous. Will be in Blue Skoda.   Hope the showers ar very light and very infrequent.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> Just back from a sedate 42 Kms. Bike checked over seems OK. Not going to get any fitter/ slimmer. Whether I can manage the long route remains to be seen.
> I aim to be at the station at 09.00 ish. Car park on Google maps looks enormous. Will be in Blue Skoda.  Hope the showers ar very light and very infrequent.


I'm sure that you will have no problem whatsoever!

One thing I may have forgotten to point out is that if the weather turns out to be way worse than forecast, there is always the option of taking the shortcut back. We'd still have got a good metric century in. Anybody putting the longer route on their GPS would be wise to add the shorter route too, just-in-case. 

Oops - I forgot to phone Cawood... I'll be back!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2021)

Nobody answered at Cawood Park. I don't want to mess about with voicemail so I'll make a pot of coffee and then try again...


----------



## neil_merseyside (8 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Nobody answered at Cawood Park. I don't want to mess about with voicemail so I'll make a pot of coffee and then try again...


Are any other stops planned? On the few 100's I've done we've usually stopped at 25*3 or at 33*2 but if it's 50*1 I might need to pack extra supplies!


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2021)

Not sure where else @ColinJ might have planned but there's a self-service cafe at Apple Blossom Camping & Caravan Park about 2km before Snaith (maybe too early after Cawood) and you'll go nearby Birkin Fisheries just before the 100km point.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Are any other stops planned? On the few 100's I've done we've usually stopped at 25*3 or at 33*2 but if it's 50*1 I might need to pack extra supplies!


Cawood Park is at 66 km (41 miles). Last time I took enough drink to get me there and then refilled my bottles to get me back.

I think we stopped for our own snacks on the short section of offroad that gets us to Topham. That is at 103 km (64 miles). There were other brief stops every now and then while people had pee stops behind hedges so there were plenty more opportunities for snacking.

I'm going to be carrying a pack of shortbread for emergency snacks and always carry DIY energy drinks on the bike. 

If we spot somewhere else still open around Campsall/Norton (at the 125 km / 78 mile point) then we could stop there too but I wouldn't count on it. I suggest that we should all be able to get to Cawood on what we have for breakfast (plus any snacks needed). Eat as much as you want/need there and carry enough drinks and snacks to last another 95 km / 59 miles.



DCLane said:


> Not sure where else @ColinJ might have planned but there's a self-service cafe at Apple Blossom Camping & Caravan Park about 2km before Snaith (maybe too early after Cawood) and you'll go nearby Birkin Fisheries just before the 100km point.


Snaith IS a bit soon after Cawood (only 90 minutes or so even at our planned casual pace). The Fisheries would have been a good bet but they close at 3 pm and we will be significantly after that. Thanks anyway though!

Ah, I was given another number to ring for Cawood Park and just got through. I told the manager that 13 or 14 of us plan to turn up 12:30-13:00 (ish) on Saturday and he was fine with that. He said that the breakfast menu would be finished by then but he was sure that somebody would knock up some bacon butties, that kind of thing, if wanted. There will be sandwiches, flapjack, cake etc. Tea, coffee...


----------



## colly (8 Jul 2021)

There is this place:
https://www.thecourtyardwomersley.co.uk/ It is right on the route.
I can vouch for the quality of the cakes etc but it comes just 30k from the end of the ride, _and _it closes at 4pm. Which will most likely rule it out.

OK so forget all that..........................................


----------



## Venod (8 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> @Venod for part of the ride, like last time?


Can't make it Saturday Colin, have a good ride, probably just as well, did a metric 100 today with a group, I was hanging on for most of the ride.


----------



## neil_merseyside (8 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Cawood Park is at 66 km (41 miles). Last time I took enough drink to get me there and then refilled my bottles to get me back.
> 
> I think we stopped for our own snacks on the short section of offroad that gets us to Topham. That is at 103 km (64 miles). There were other brief stops every now and then while people had pee stops behind hedges so there were plenty more opportunities for snacking.



To be fair I still have enough body reserves to get me round, I just like an excuse to eat more 🍰


----------



## si_c (8 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> To be fair I still have enough body reserves to get me round, I just like an excuse to eat more 🍰


At this point I've probably got the reserves to get myself around a dozen or so times, it's my arse that's the likeliest body part to give in.


----------



## Buck (8 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> To be fair I still have enough body reserves to get me round, I just like an excuse to eat more 🍰



you and me both but if there’s a chance to refuel, count me in ! 😁


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

Venod said:


> Can't make it Saturday Colin, have a good ride, probably just as well, did a metric 100 today with a group, I was hanging on for most of the ride.


Oh well - catch you another time!

It's looking like 13 riders then. Fortunately, I'm not superstitious...


----------



## si_c (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Oh well - catch you another time!
> 
> It's looking like 13 riders then. Fortunately, I'm not superstitious...


Oof, well if you insist Colin, I'll just stay home


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

si_c said:


> Oof, well if you insist Colin, I'll just stay home


We could just appeal for a rider #14 to join us!


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Jul 2021)

It's 12 riders and a leader nothing superstitious about that.


----------



## si_c (9 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> It's 12 riders and a leader nothing superstitious about that.



If we make Colin wear an animal costume then it's 12 riders and a mascot!


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2021)

We should copy the professional riders:-


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> _*San Marco Rolls! San Marco Rolls! Get yer San Marco Rolls classic saddle 'ere. Oi - you lot - form an orderly queue there!!*_



Is it Black or Brown Colin? If no-one relieves you of it on your ride I may be interested. My Holdsworth I've just been fettling came with one, and on evidence of a shortish test run, my arse is compatible with it. But i'd want to do a longer ride to be sure, but if that works out then it may vie with the Charge Spoons that are on most of my fleet as a saddle of choice, for the steel bikes at least.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Is it Black or Brown Colin? If no-one relieves you of it on your ride I may be interested. My Holdsworth I've just been fettling came with one, and on evidence of a shortish test run, my arse is compatible with it. But i'd want to do a longer ride to be sure, but if that works out then it may vie with the Charge Spoons that are on most of my fleet as a saddle of choice, for the steel bikes at least.


Black. The text you quoted is actually a link to my sales pitch, which includes a couple of photos. 

I won't be taking it tomorrow unless someone posts a request before I set off. I don't want to carry it about on the off chance of someone wanting it.


----------



## T4tomo (9 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Black. The text you quoted is actually a link to my sales pitch, which includes a couple of photos.
> 
> I won't be taking it tomorrow unless someone posts a request before I set off. I don't want to carry it about on the off chance of someone wanting it.


 Ok i'll let you know - yes I saw the photo's I was erring on black but wasn't sure and hoping for brown, as you can never tell with photos and I'm not great on distinguishing between various dark colours


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jul 2021)

Quick heads up for anyone travelling by train. There's likely to be a revised timetable coming into effect this weekend  Not sure when the systems will be updated with this new info, but may be worth checking later this evening or certainly before travelling in the morning.
Apparently it's all the fault of traincrew & their lack of appetite for overtime this weekend, nothing to do with poor management 

Had a gentle spin on the turbo this morning & the legs are still not 100% so I may just opt for the 100km route as I've 50km to do to & from the station


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Quick heads up for anyone travelling by train. There's likely to be a revised timetable coming into effect this weekend  Not sure when the systems will be updated with this new info, but may be worth checking later this evening or certainly before travelling in the morning.
> Apparently it's all the fault of traincrew & their lack of appetite for overtime this weekend, nothing to do with poor management
> 
> Had a gentle spin on the turbo this morning & the legs are still not 100% so I may just opt for the 100km route as I've 50km to do to & from the station


I'll check at midnight before I turn in and again when I get up at about 06:30. Hopefully, if there are any changes they won't be too much of a problem!

I'm just putting the route on one GPS and might also put it on a second one which I haven't tested properly yet - partly for a backup, and partly so I CAN test it.


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Had a gentle spin on the turbo this morning & the legs are still not 100% so I may just opt for the 100km route as I've 50km to do to & from the station


Is that 50 to the start and 50 from the finish so a 200 (big respect!), or 'just' 50 for whole 'commute' + the 100, in which case you need to throw an extra 10 in somewhere . I like the fact that a metric century and a big commute is taking it easy! See you tomorrow.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Is that 50 to the start and 50 from the finish so a 200 (big respect!), or 'just' 50 for whole 'commute' + the 100, in which case you need to throw an extra 10 in somewhere . I like the fact that a metric century and a big commute is taking it easy! See you tomorrow.


It's only 25km each way  Gotta take it easy tomorrow as I'm doing an imperial century Sunday too. Possibly leading alongside my wife too, as the ride leader is having to self isolate, but that will be a steady paced ride too


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Quick heads up for anyone travelling by train. There's likely to be a revised timetable coming into effect this weekend  Not sure when the systems will be updated with this new info, but may be worth checking later this evening or certainly before travelling in the morning.
> Apparently it's all the fault of traincrew & their lack of appetite for overtime this weekend, nothing to do with poor management
> 
> Had a gentle spin on the turbo this morning & the legs are still not 100% so I may just opt for the 100km route as I've 50km to do to & from the station



Where are you coming from? I am driving up from Huddersfield so if en route (or a reasonable detour) I can always pick you up so you can save your legs and do the full 100 miles rather than going all metric on us?!


----------



## Domus (9 Jul 2021)

He's on the east coast.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2021)

The weather forecast keeps changing... I've been looking at the Met Office and BBC. As usual, they don't quite agree, but both suggest that we will get some cloud, some drizzle, some sunny spells, and it will be fairly warm and breezy. I spotted a couple of hours of thunderstorm risk earlier but that seems to have abated.

I'll check in again before setting off in the morning to see if there are any last minute posts. 

See you in Garforth!


----------



## Littgull (9 Jul 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Ok i'll let you know - yes I saw the photo's I was erring on black but wasn't sure and hoping for brown, as you can never tell with photos and I'm not great on distinguishing between various dark colours





ColinJ said:


> The weather forecast keeps changing... I've been looking at the Met Office and BBC. As usual, they don't quite agree, but both suggest that we will get some cloud, some drizzle, some sunny spells, and it will be fairly warm and breezy. I spotted a couple of hours of thunderstorm risk earlier but that seems to have abated.
> 
> I'll check in again before setting off in the morning to see if there are any last minute posts.
> 
> See you in Garforth!


Yes, I'd noticed how often the forecast has changed for tomorrow. Different every time I looked! But on the plus side it seems any rain will be just light showers and the one thing in the forecasts that has been consistent is that it will be only light winds throughout the day. So, I'm ready to go!

Colin, I'll be on the 7.25 am train for Todmorden and see you on the platform there as we await our train to Leeds


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2021)

The weather will be what it will be. The only thing guaranteed seems to be “changeable”!

I’m bringing my jacket just in case.
See you in the morning.


----------



## Soltydog (9 Jul 2021)

My train is still showing as running tomorrow, I should arrive in Garforth at 9:11, see you all then 
Cheers for the offer Buck, if you fancy a run to the east coast I'm up for it 🤣


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> My train is still showing as running tomorrow, I should arrive in Garforth at 9:11, see you all then
> Cheers for the offer Buck, if you fancy a run to the east coast I'm up for it 🤣


Next time maybe 😁


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2021)

I'm on the Scarborough train from Liverpool now, hoping to have a nap on the way up, should be at Garforth well before nine, which is very unlike me 😂


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2021)

I nearly turned my alarm off and went back to sleep! Fortunately, I know myself and was stopped by a second alarm going off a few seconds later and displaying the label "_GARFORTH!!!_"... 

If anybody has any problems, post below so we know what is happening. 

SYS!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2021)

FINAL LIST OF RIDERS:

ColinJ
Carrie and Kevin (friends of mine; not CC members)
Buck
Littgull
Julia9054 and Al
Soltydog
Domus
Slioch
si_c
colly
neil_merseyside


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Jul 2021)

On my way shortly, an hours drive ish


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2021)

Car loaded. Porridge and coffee then setting off. 👍


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2021)

Leeds currently as sunny and clear as I've ever seen it


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jul 2021)

I'm on my way too, left home a little later than planned, so not quite the leisurely ride to the station I had planned  It's a little misty over this way, but hopefully it will clear & be nice & dry all day


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> I'm on my way too, left home a little later than planned, so not quite the leisurely ride to the station I had planned  It's a little misty over this way, but hopefully it will clear & be nice & dry all day


With a little luck, I'm expecting light showers but nothing too heavy judging from the trip over. Not brought mudguards so best not piss it down!


----------



## Julia9054 (10 Jul 2021)

Just settling off after accidentally sleeping ina bit. Should be in station car park bang on 9am


----------



## Soltydog (10 Jul 2021)

Cheers for sorting the ride Colin, really nice route. Sorry i couldn't make the full 100 mile.
Nice to meet some familiar & some not so familiar faces
Made a bit of a dash back to the station hoping to get the 16:05 back to Hull, only to find there isn't a 16:05  2 hour gap at that time between services


----------



## si_c (10 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Cheers for sorting the ride Colin, really nice route. Sorry i couldn't make the full 100 mile.
> Nice to meet some familiar & some not so familiar faces
> Made a bit of a dash back to the station hoping to get the 16:05 back to Hull, only to find there isn't a 16:05  2 hour gap at that time between services


I did the same, misread the timetables and missed my connection in Leeds. 

Great to catch up with everyone even if the last 15miles were a bit of a grovel trying to keep up with @Buck and Carrie.

Definitely would do again, thanks for organising @ColinJ


----------



## colly (10 Jul 2021)

Another blinder @ColinJ  Thanks once again for doing the work organising it for us.
My Garmin ran out of battery at 109 miles so the last few miles weren't recorded. I had vague plans of doing some loops to get me over 125 miles (200Km) Not a chance, by the time I got to my road I was more spent than Viv Nicholson's last fiver.
Good to see everyone.


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2021)

Thanks to Colin and everyone else for their company. Can't believe we dodged EVERY shower. 
The roads in Garforth at the end were swimming. Caught a shower on M1/M62 junction but was nice and cosy in the car. Back home at 8.30.


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2021)

colly said:


> My Garmin ran out of battery at 109 miles



My Wahoo after 160.9 Kms had 55% battery left. You know it makes sense.


----------



## colly (10 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> My Wahoo after 160.9 Kms had 55% battery left. You know it makes sense.


You are not wrong...................I have a birthday coming so......................


----------



## neil_merseyside (10 Jul 2021)

For me it was a good new 100 with new people, and a much better day than forecast for us missing all those showers (somehow). I was a bit hungry when a got back but a Parmo Hot Shot fixed that. 
100.3m 13.9mph average (the last three 10m laps being 15.7, 15.5 and 15.3mph average)


----------



## Littgull (10 Jul 2021)

Back home now and fed but not yet showered. Really enjoyable day out on the bike and great company. Nice to meet up again with old friends and new after so long with the COVID restrictions. We were so lucky to dodge the rain.

Thanks to Colin for all his work in organising and planning such a pleasant and quiet route.


----------



## Buck (10 Jul 2021)

It’s been so long since my last CC group ride and a great one to restart with - a fantastic route by @ColinJ (or ColinP as he is now known!)

Thanks to Colin for organising and everyone else for good company that helped the miles pass so quickly. Special thanks to @si_c for his help with my thorny puncture which scuppered our cunning plan to be first at the cafe stop, eventually rolling in last 😂

Congratulations to those who have done their first century today too. 👍🏻 Awesome riding and one to remember.
We were so lucky with the weather too. We dodged some really heavy showers


----------



## Buck (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Buck (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Littgull (10 Jul 2021)

Great set of ride pics @Buck .
I only managed to take one pic. That was at the cafe and was of all (or most) of our bikes parked up in the bike stand with @colly about to start his safety and security inspection .


----------



## si_c (11 Jul 2021)

Domus said:


> My Wahoo after 160.9 Kms had 55% battery left. You know it makes sense.


My Garmin after 160kms, and 5 to the station this morning had 83% left, you know it makes sense


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Jul 2021)

Morning everyone! Great ride yesterday (my first 100m). I really enjoyed seeing everyone after all this time riding just the two of us. We were so lucky with the weather - I didn’t get a chance to try out my new rain jacket - fine by me! My legs are telling me not to go anywhere near a bicycle today! Thanks to @ColinJ for organising it.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

Soltydog said:


> Cheers for sorting the ride Colin, really nice route. Sorry i couldn't make the full 100 mile.





si_c said:


> Definitely would do again, thanks for organising @ColinJ





colly said:


> Another blinder @ColinJ  Thanks once again for doing the work organising it for us.





Domus said:


> Thanks to Colin and everyone else for their company. Can't believe we dodged EVERY shower.
> The roads in Garforth at the end were swimming.





neil_merseyside said:


> For me it was a good new 100 with new people, and a much better day than forecast for us missing all those showers (somehow). I was a bit hungry when a got back but a Parmo Hot Shot fixed that.





Littgull said:


> Really enjoyable day out on the bike and great company. Nice to meet up again with old friends and new after so long with the COVID restrictions. We were so lucky to dodge the rain.
> 
> Thanks to Colin for all his work in organising and planning such a pleasant and quiet route.





Buck said:


> It’s been so long since my last CC group ride and a great one to restart with - a fantastic route by @ColinJ (or ColinP as he is now known!)
> 
> Thanks to Colin for organising and everyone else for good company that helped the miles pass so quickly. Special thanks to @si_c for his help with my thorny puncture which scuppered our cunning plan to be first at the cafe stop, eventually rolling in last 😂
> 
> ...


Thanks to all of you for turning out. I don't mind making the effort to organise rides when there is such a good response. 

Yes, we were _VERY _lucky with the weather! @Littgull and I saw some depressingly wet and dreary conditions from our train on the way over from Todmorden but it was dry in Garforth when we got there. Everyone who was supposed to be there was; no last minute dropouts.

It was overcast when we set off but somewhere on the way to our lunch stop we passed through an area that had obviously had a very heavy downpour. 

I was on my singlespeed bike. It has been making an irritating noise recently and that noise progressively got worse during the ride. Not only did it annoy me, it also worried me in case something suddenly failed. Current suspects are the bottom bracket and the chainring. I'll investigate tomorrow after a lazy day recuperating from my exertions.

There is one small hill on the first part of the ride which I remember battling my way up on the ride in 2019. This time I was fighting my overgeared bike again and had just got to the worst bit when... things got easier! @neil_merseyside had ridden up alongside me and was giving me a gentle push. It is amazing how much difference a little bit of help makes when you are at your limit! I would probably just have made it without the help but it would have really tired my leg muscles. Thanks Neil - it was nice to meet you, and I hope you can make it to some more of our rides in the future! 

@Buck had what I think was the only problem of the day, a puncture just before that stop at Cawood Caravan Park. @si_c stayed with him to supervise the repair and the rest of carried on to the caravan park. It was dry so we all sat outside for a relaxing break. I took my one photo of the day. The picture is slightly blurred; I may have focussed the camera on something in the background by mistake. I'll post it anyway so you can see who did the ride. (Pity about intrusive Calor Gas tank! )







Left to right: Carrie (my pal), Al (spouse of Julia), @colly, @Domus, @Julia9054, @Soltydog, @Buck, @Slioch, @neil_merseyside, @Littgull, @si_c, Kevin (my pal, who is 72 and breezed the ride!)

Eventually, we got back on our bikes and continued the ride. For the second time I misunderstood my own route at a particular T-junction. (I did it in 2019 too...) I had marked the junction with an overshoot after a left turn. It was supposed to remind me to tell everyone that that was where they could take the shortcut to do a metric century instead of an imperial one. @Soltydog has another long ride to do today, so he didn't want to push his luck. I went back to the junction to say goodbye!

As we continued, the sun appeared! We had a few more short impromptu stops and eventually people were taking off surplus kit. I had to take my jersey off and make do with my thin base layer under my gilet.

We started to split into faster and slower groups on the run back to Garforth. We made sure that each group had at least one person with the route on a GPS device. 

I rode for an hour or so with @Julia9054. She thanked me for waiting for her, but in fact she was riding at my speed anyway - I couldn't have sustained much more of an effort! She surpassed her longest previous ride at some point, and that was way before Garforth so she must have done at least 10-20% further than ever before - a very good effort!

I was starting to get tired and sore so I didn't want to stop again and rode past a big group that were waiting. I felt that it had been slightly rude of me but I was watching the time and knew that I had to keep riding to catch the planned train at Garforth. If I missed that I faced an hour's delay OR a ride into Leeds, neither of which appealed to me.

Miscellaneous riders came up to me just before Fairburn, including my pal Carrie who was chatting to another very fit woman who she appeared to have encountered on the road. I didn't see Carrie again so I am hoping that she didn't get distracted by the chat and miss the turn at Fairburn! I know that she can find her way using Google Maps on her phone if necessary so one way or another she should have been okay.

A small group of us formed on the road between Fairburn and Garforth. We once again encountered signs of torrential rain which we had completely avoided!

@Littgull and I only had about 5 minutes to spare at Garforth before our train arrived, so we didn't get the chance to say goodbye to most of the other riders - sorry!

As I mentioned out on the road, I am thinking of running the Humber Bridge ride again, maybe on July 31st? If you are interested then watch out for a new thread appearing soon! (I need to make sure that my singlespeed bike is sorted out before then though!) 

PS @Buck... I really like the composition of your 'line of riders' photo! I have cropped and resized it to the one below. I can't make my mind up whether I prefer the original with the big sky and tree, or this 'widescreen' version.


----------



## Julia9054 (11 Jul 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Miscellaneous riders came up to me just before Fairburn, including my pal Carrie who was chatting to another very fit woman who she appeared to have encountered on the road. I didn't see Carrie again so I am hoping that she didn't get distracted by the chat and miss the turn at Fairburn! I know that she can find her way using Google Maps on her phone if necessary so one way or another she should have been okay.


Carrie regrouped into a little trio with @si_c and I - both of us riding to the limits of our fitness/energy left from Fairburn to Garforth. I suspect Carrie could have ridden off faster but only Si had navigation!
Glad you managed to make the train


----------



## neil_merseyside (11 Jul 2021)

Hull ride I wouldn't mind some vague details, I have the date so just the start point (I assume a loop) and start time and rough distance.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Hull ride I wouldn't mind some vague details, I have the date so just the start point (I assume a loop) and start time and rough distance.



Start point York about 9am, then what could be called a narrow anti-clockwise loop taking in the Humber Bridge.

That's the furthest point east, so strictly it doesn't include Hull.

Clocks just over 100 miles, depending on the precise route.

Mostly flat, although there is some climbing either side of the Humber Bridge.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Jul 2021)

neil_merseyside said:


> Hull ride I wouldn't mind some vague details, I have the date so just the start point (I assume a loop) and start time and rough distance.


Details of *2018 ride* and *2019 ride*. I would have to check the 2019 details again, but it would probably be very similar to or the same as that route.


----------



## neil_merseyside (12 Jul 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Start point York about 9am, then what could be called a narrow anti-clockwise loop taking in the Humber Bridge.
> 
> That's the furthest point east, so strictly it doesn't include Hull.
> 
> ...


Ah OK York is logistically easier, I'm a definite maybe then, need to check with the boss but I'm fairly hopeful!


----------



## Slioch (12 Jul 2021)

Thanks for organising the ride from me too @ColinJ, though I think I'll need to up my fitness levels before doing another one (or use a lighter bike).


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2021)

Slioch said:


> Thanks for organising the ride from me too @ColinJ, though I think I'll need to up my fitness levels before doing another one (or use a lighter bike).


It has been a difficult 18 months in which to stir up the enthusiasm for long rides without this kind of thing to motivate us. I'm sure that things will continue to get better in the second half of this year and (hopefully!) 2022 will be near enough 'business as usual'?


----------

